# Unflavored gelatin question



## texasgirl (Jul 1, 2005)

On a box of unflavored gelatin, it shows on the bottom 1oz net weight. There are 4 packets in the box. Is each packet 1 oz or is all four together 1 oz? My assumption was that each packet is 1 oz, but, I want to make sure before I mess up a whole lot of cheesecakes.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 1, 2005)

I can't believe I still have a box!  

Mine is Knox Original Unflavored Gelatine - Net Wt 1-oz (28g) - on the side under Nutritional Information it says that a serving size is 1 envelope (7g) and there are 4 Servings.

So, yes - 1 envelope is 1/4 oz.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you!! I might have put the wrong amount. I bought too much.I didn't read the recipe very well ) I guess having too much is better than getting it together and not having enough.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL - I think a 1-oz box is the smallest you can buy .... which explains why I still have some left. I only needed 1 envelope!


----------



## chick in the sticks (Jun 20, 2007)

oh excellent!

i have been wondering what the weight of one envelope of gelatin was.a couple of Northern Hemisphere recipes i have call for x amount of unflavoured gelatin envelopes.i only have large-ish packets of it.

gee,glad i did a search first *yay me for thinking*

thanks


----------



## chick in the sticks (Jun 20, 2007)

good lord i bumped up an ooooold thread


----------



## Katie H (Jun 20, 2007)

Here in the U.S., chick, we get Knox gelatine in boxes containing envelopes of gelatine.  The small box contains four 7 gram envelopes.  Hope this helps.


----------



## chick in the sticks (Jun 21, 2007)

Katie E,thank you kindly. Helps greatly


----------



## auzzi (Jun 21, 2007)

3 teaspoons gelatine = 9 grams
OR
approx. 2 1/3 teaspoons [7 g] per envelope ...

Working with American recipes, I have used 2 1/4 teaspoons as close enough...


----------



## chick in the sticks (Jun 21, 2007)

good on ya Auzzi,thanks for that


----------

